

The Missing Maps initiative aims to chart slums around the world - chippy
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22429924.100-slumdog-mapmakers-fill-in-the-urban-blanks.html?full=true

======
noonespecial
Isn't that a little like mapping sand dunes in the desert? Slums are
interesting because they are spontaneous and fluid. I don't think a map would
be good for very long.

~~~
mtmail
The Humanitarian OpenStreetMap Team is also building mapping communities there
and give volunteers GPS devices and computer setups.
[http://hot.openstreetmap.org/updates/2014-09-14_fieldwork_in...](http://hot.openstreetmap.org/updates/2014-09-14_fieldwork_in_nsanje_district_weeks_6_7)
so the maps can be updated regularly.

Even mapping a temporary tent town (refuge camp, Burning Man, Octoberfest) has
value for planning

~~~
mtmail
Photo of such equipment [http://hot.openstreetmap.org/about/hot-
kits](http://hot.openstreetmap.org/about/hot-kits)

------
BrokenFacts
Waiting for a Google street view car to make its rounds.

